# aquarium heaters



## magic_marty

im looking for opinions of the best quality heaters in the 200 watt range
from glass to metal or even the new inline heaters.
i just don't want to find myself with a cheap heater the fails
therefore im looking for the best reliable heater.




Thanks...


----------



## Lupin

Hi Marty.:wave:

I used Sera heater. I avoid Resun brands as they are often reported to easily malfunction. Eheim is also just as great as Sera.

Here are the following threads that you might like to read.

http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=3468

http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=3304

http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=2465

HTH


----------



## Dk

Im not sure on brands. But a good idea is to buy 2 heaters that equal what you need ie( 2 hundred watts instead of a 200watt) That way if one dies your fish wont freeze, and if one gets too hot it wont cook them. Just my two cents.


----------



## fish_4_all

Visotherm and Visotherm stealth, Eheim, and get the models that have a good thermostat with a click adjustement and is fully submersible.


----------

